# A Little Snack on The Balcony



## Lon (May 1, 2016)

It's a warm beautiful sunny day and time for a wee snack before a wee nap.

Tuna Salad /crackers & Chardonnay


----------



## Guitarist (May 1, 2016)

Interesting thread to come in to.

We're in the midst of our third thunderstorm of the weekend -- this one with lightning -- so after walking in with a friend i made a cup of coffee, added Irish "Creme" creamer, then added a tot of brandy to that.  

Very good.  Wish I had some snacks to eat with it but I'm eating peanut butter -- my "healthful" snack.

It's nice and cool and breezy here, but now the birds are starting to sing so the storm must be just about over.


----------



## Falcon (May 1, 2016)

Looks good Lon.

(Guitarist,  Where is "HERE" ,  So I know about the singing birds.  You didn't say in your profile.)


----------



## Guitarist (May 1, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Looks good Lon.
> 
> (Guitarist,  Where is "HERE" ,  So I know about the singing birds.  You didn't say in your profile.)



GA -- "Fly High Falcons"


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2016)

Looks good Lon, hope you had a restful nap!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks good Lon, hope you had a restful nap!



Looks great!!

After the wee nap I would need to wee wee!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 2, 2016)

That tuna salad looks so colorful and tasty. I like the idea of a wee nap although my nap would not be so wee.


----------

